# I Have a New Bird.



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

Yes I have a new bird here at "survival Island" lol J/k 

Heres the story...

I went to work today i dont really know why, i didnt have to work though, and i thought we were getting our paychecks today but it turned out i was a week early. I decided to take a walk arround the "farm" and They had a new white pigeon but i didnt buy him but he was gorgeous. All the usual so i decided i would leave but first i decided to check out the brooder house and they had a ring neck dove in parrakette cage. It looked sick and i couldnt just leave him in there because he would probly be dead tommorow if i did so i took him home and did a check up on him...(i dont know if he is a he he might be a she so for now im going to call him a him)... I checked his mouth for any stuff stuck to his beak and he didnt then i checked for lice/mites and none. I dont really know whats wrong with it, it doesnt fly or at least not yet and he just sits there and coo's. He is missing some tail feathers but looks ok feather wise. He has clear eyes and there normal color... red. ... I really dont know whats wrong with him any ideas?

Oh an when i got it it sounded and looked like it was chocking and i got him home and made sure he got some water and he's gotten a little better since then. And its kind of cold down here in vista (cali) so that might help to figure out whats wrong.

Right now he is on a heating pad with seeds and water. He is roosting on the edge of the food dish and i think he is taking a nap

Here are some pics... and his poops are good










Isnt he pretty?










... and if you look i took a poop, to the left of my tail


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

That's a lovely new bird, Michael. His/her tail is a wreck as I'm sure you know. Otherwise looks pretty good. If you get into doves, let me know .. I have lots that need homes. If yours gets lonely, then I'm sure I will have a companion for it if you want one.

That white pigeon is still here .. 

George came by my house today and left me a lovely gift .. see the pics of Georgette today. I'm still hoping that you, me, and George can meet up at some point and just have a nice lunch and/or a nice talk.

You've got your new dove isolated and warm and are paying attention to it .. I think all will be well, but let us know here if there is anything that seems of concern.

Terry


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

LOL yes I still want the white pigeon of yours but the pigeon coop still isnt built yet but its getting there it supose to rain again so its going to be put off again ... i hate the weather, i love rain but not when i have things i need to do lol and i think he will ne a friend soon maybe when i finish my coop  thank you very much terry and ill keep you guys posted


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

What a lovely dove, Michael!

I sure hope all goes well! Will send WARM COMFORTING HEALING HUGS TO HIM(?)/HER(?)!!

Oh yes, and HUGS TO YOU TOO for rescuing!


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

You are a good man Michael! Good luck with your beautiful new catch.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Your dove is lovely Michael.  
Thank you for sharing her pictures with us.



TAWhatley said:


> *I'm still hoping that you, me, and George can meet up at some point and just have a nice lunch and/or a nice talk.*
> Terry


Now *that* sounds like fun.  
That's a great opportunity Michael. 

Cindy


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Hey Michael

That sure is a pretty little dove and I hope he does well. You've done all the right things with the heating pad, water and food. You might try him on some smaller seed tho.

Michael, I think you are one of the lucky people who are sometimes "led" to finding birds or animals that need help. My husband is one of those people too. You have a big heart and are a fine young man.


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

*Doing good*

 Thank you every one... everyone tells me I have a big heart

And the dove is looking a little better. 

I bought some stuff for him/her and my others birds but mostly for him I bought Dove seed for him and some dewormer just to be on the safe side. He drinks but only when I dip his beak in the water, although I was gone most of the day I think he has been getting some seeds and water on his own. But as I was walking down the isle in my store I found "PRIME" concentrated Vitamin, Mineral, and Amino Acid Supplement. And since I didn’t think he was getting enough food, which in return produces energy/ Nutrients, so I figured I would mix it in with his water, so he has something in him. Right now I hear the seeds hitting the side of the kennel so I think he is eating let’s hope so.

And here lately I have found a ton of birds and when there sick or need care ... I sneak them home and wait till dads in a good mood to tell him. 

Thank you for all the hugs I feel WARM  everything seems to be ok over here Thank you all


----------



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

Your dove is really beautiful. Good luck with him/her.


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

I also bought some sulmet and a small cage for him today  he seems to be doing better and is now roosting on something other than his food dish. He is also doing a ton of cooing even though it sounds rough


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Michael, 

That WAS very nice of you to rescue this poor dove. It sounds like the bird is getting better but did look a little rough in the pictures. Prime vitamins are good ones. 

Keep us posted on it's progress.


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

Bless you Michael, for rescuing this poor dove! They are very sweet and I know you won't regret taking him or her in. I have ring-neck doves, too, and they enjoy finch and canary seed. I've tried different seed mixes but their favorite is vitamin-fortified finch mix with safflower mixed in. Best of luck with your new feathered friend.


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

Thank you for all your wishs  his coo is starting to get better and hes perfectly fine but when they had him in his last cage they had another dove in there with him he had a slight beak problem. So i went back and got him today he has a grey ring arround his neck too but it might be a she... Is it ok to put them together for company as they had been together for quite some time before i came along?


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

I think so. You should probably treat the new dove for canker, coccidiosis and worms as preventation, though. (I treat all new birds with Global's multi-mix for those three things.) These doves weren't well-cared for in their previous situation, so this one is likely to have issues, too. What kind of beak problem does it have?


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

The tip of the beak is pent...


I have other problems as well. I have had a pair of pigeons one pure white one white with grey they have had one pure white baby pigeon and one grey and white. The white one had leg problems which it overcame but left him with a tweeked wing due to using it for a crush. But i thought that was because the first time it tried to fly it hit the ground. Then they had 2 more which are still babies. The came out fine and are both pure white. I had a piece or wood on the bottum of there small cage so they could walk on that instead of wire. But i checked on them today and one has a leg that comes forward. The other is fine but i thought it might be the hard wood doing it so i laid shavings down to keep them off the wood and wire. But its been really cold so i took the one with the messed up legs inside the other is perfectly fine and mom and dad feed him. The babies know how to eat and drink on there own now but are still young. Should i bring the other baby in too?


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

That's up to you. If the other one is eating and drinking well on its own, it's probably okay where it is. Is the cock-bird still feeding it some of the time? It sounds like your other youngster might be partially splay-legged; I can't quite tell from your description. Do you have sufficient nesting material for your pigeons? Pine needles are best, if there's somewhere you can collect them.


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

Yes we have a pine tree in the backyard and they had it in there nest but they always jumped out and fallowed mom and dad arround. They eat all on there own and drink too. 

And my doves i gave the wormer to had worms so im going to keep them on it for a while. 

BAD NEWS 

the wind and rain blew the walls so there screws came undone. So i came up with a new idea i have to do the wall over again but i took the brick down to 1 foot high and ill start re createing the walls before work tomorrow other than that its seems like i have made some progress (on how much i like it)


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

I have another new member to the family,


ITS A BABY GIRL..





..GOAT


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

Yes I love my little goat. They said if i didnt take it, she most likely would have died over christmas. She was taken away from her mom along with 2 other Kids, because the mom was raised for milk. So I have been tring my hardest to get the little goat to eat every 2 hours(If you have ever hand feed a baby goat that isnt used to a bottle it is hard to make it eat.) But she has been doing better shes taking the bottle better than before. 

and with all new pets come new pictures!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

What a cutie, Michael!!

Give her HUGS for me...oh, yes, and HUGS to you too!!!

Keep up the good work!


*MERRY CHRISTMAS TO YOU ALL!!*


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

THANK YOU MUCH mr squeaks (and I will)


AND A MERRY CHRISTMAS TO ALL along with A HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!!!!!!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Michael,

What a precious little one! Bless you for taking this baby in! You've got your hands full, young man! Merry Christmas to you and your family. George and I are still going to try and kidnap you for lunch one of these days!

Terry


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Beautiful (and interesting) addition to your animal family Michael !


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

TAWhatley said:


> Michael,
> 
> George and I are still going to try and kidnap you for lunch one of these days!
> 
> Terry


Ohhh isn't that nice!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*George and I are still going to try and kidnap you for lunch one of these days!*

Lucky Michael! There are MANY members I would like to meet!

You have TWO in your own "backyard," Michael!!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

That little goat is just adorable!!! Thanks for saving her/him? Does it have a name yet? How cruel humans can be.......poor momma must wonder why her babies are gone.  Do you know where the other two went?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Michael!

Thank you for taking in that baby goat, how cruel that it would have starved to death. What a beautiful little gift you have received there. 

Merry Christmas to you, take good of yourself and these wonderful creatures.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

What a sweet baby. You're so lucky to be able to have all those animals.

Have a wonderful Christmas.

Reti


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

What a sweetheart that baby goat is!

Michael, how wonderful that you are doing your best to help this poor baby survive....

Michael, I know it's been said before, but you are so kindhearted for such a young man....I'm sure that you will be rewarded through your life for all your kind deeds.

Merry Christmas to you and your family.
Linda


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Hey Michael

Bless your heart, another rescue and this one is so cute. I loved the picture of it in front of the Christmas tree with all the presents - kinda like the nativity scene.

You are a dear young man and I am glad to "know" you.

MERRY CHRISTMAS MICHAEL


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

*Lovebirds: That little goat is just adorable!!! Thanks for saving her/him? Does it have a name yet? How cruel humans can be.......poor momma must wonder why her babies are gone. Do you know where the other two went? *

She is a she  and she doesnt havnt a name yet but she follows me everywere i go. The two other babies were given to a young couple and will grow up on a farm with love and care till they die

Thank you all for your kind words she is doing well along with all my other birds my doves are almost all better but not quite and all my pigeons are doing fine. 


MERRY XMAS


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

The little goat is adorable, Michael. I've never had goats myself but I have known a few and even milked one when our neighbors were on vacation when I was a girl. They are delightful creatures. Thank you for rescuing this little one. I've heard they are excellent pets--smart and playful.


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Lady Tarheel said:


> I loved the picture of it in front of the Christmas tree with all the presents - kinda like the nativity scene.



Yes, Maggie, that is exactly what I was thinking too.....

Linda


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

i got her a harness and a leash today and she walks just like a dog  i took her down the street and got tons of people looking at my like i was crazy or something. She has eaten alot and is getting plump.


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

*little bird: You know, Michael, you coming along at just the right moment in this sweet baby's life and taking her to a forever home to live in loving care for her lifetime......maybe you should name her "Miracle". *

that is a nice name but me and my "older sister" came up with Kalie and i like it alot so thats he name now


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

Kalie sounds like a good goat name. I don't know why, but it just does.


----------



## Rooster2312 (Mar 8, 2006)

Kalie is such a sweet little goat! Thank you for taking her in and well done for managing her feeding so well. She looks so happy, safe and settled in her new home.

Lindi


----------

